# Gaming PC config under 25k



## Faun (May 25, 2011)

Just need Motherboard, CPU and RAM. Already have everything else.

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A:Mainly gaming and mutimedia.

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:Yes, want to go for AMD.

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 25k

4. Planning to overclock? 
A: No plans of that, I'll be using this PC only for 1.5 years

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:Ubuntu 10.04  and Win 7 (gaming)

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: Already have HDD, not needed.

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: Already have monitor, 1980x1080 23'

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: 7

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A: Yes, I prefer assembling myself.

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: Within a week

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: 2 years future proofing.

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: Only need Motherboard, CPU and RAM.

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Pune. Prefer local dealer.

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: Suggest me best AMD config with all the blings USB 3, SATA 3, SLI etc etc


----------



## ico (May 25, 2011)

well, you can easily get a Sandy Bridge config. nVidia has anyways locked SLI for current AMD chipsets. Not so for Bulldozer chipsets but Bulldozer is still quite far away.

now.

Intel Core i5-2500k @ 10,800
Asus P8P67 Pro @ 12,600
2*2GB 1600Mhz Gskill Ripjaws kit @ 2400

Get everything from SMC.

yup, I read you have no plans of overclocking but you have sufficient budget. But why do you only want to use these new components only for 2 years? Seems weird to me if I look at the budget you have.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2011)

^^ because applying for MS Fall 2012

Thanks for the config, i was reading similar posts. Seems i5-2500k is the best thing out now.

I was just wondering if I will be able to use quicksync too simultaneously while graphics card installed ? I guess the mobo should be Z series ?

How is this Z series mobo, P8Z68-V ( 12450/- ) is available here currently
For MAXIMUS IV GENE-Z ( 11950/- ) I'll have to wait till 21 june.

ASUSTeK Computer Inc.

*in.asus.com/websites/IN/News/EaDs7oomBuA2LHDl/Combined.jpg

What do you guys say ? Should I wait for Maximus Gene Z ? or go with the P8Z68-V. Any caveats as it is generally distributed by Rashi  ?


----------



## MegaMind (May 26, 2011)

If u really need onboard Graphics get, Z68 else get P67


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2011)

^^Quicksync bro. And there is no Rev 3 problem with Z68 ?

I am getting a quote of 14.5k for Z68-V-PRO (incl taxes) and 13298 for standard version (incl taxes)
For Core i5 2500k - 10950 (incl taxes)

Good enough ?

bamp ?

14500 incl all taxes for Z68-V-PRO
10950 incl all taxes i5 2500k

Okay guys I need your opinion. 

The only difference betweeen V and V-Pro is addition of DTS and few more SATA 6Gbps ports.

Should I go for V (13,300) or V-Pro (14,500)


----------



## MegaMind (May 27, 2011)

Faun said:


> And there is no Rev 3 problem with Z68 ?


No prob with Z68 chipsets..



Faun said:


> I am getting a quote of 14.5k for Z68-V-PRO (incl taxes) and 13298 for standard version (incl taxes)
> For Core i5 2500k - 10950 (incl taxes)
> 
> Good enough ?
> ...



Both are good, Get which ever suits ur budget n usage...


----------



## furious_gamer (May 27, 2011)

> 14500 incl all taxes for Z68-V-PRO
> 10950 incl all taxes i5 2500k



then what about RAM? 

Increase your budget and get a 6GB DDR3 kit from any good brand.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 27, 2011)

furious_gamer said:
			
		

> Increase your budget and get a 6GB DDR3 kit from any good brand.


 Is it neccesary for a PC used for only 2 years.?
BTW, DDR 4 will probably come out same time as Ivy Bridge


----------



## furious_gamer (May 27, 2011)

^^ In that case get 4GB DDR3 from Kingston (can't get any lower priced RAM brands) and get a P67 mobo around 10k. This way you don't need to stretch your budget.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 27, 2011)

furious_gamer said:
			
		

> ^^ In that case get 4GB DDR3 from Kingston (can't get any lower priced RAM brands) and get a P67 mobo around 10k. This way you don't need to stretch your budget.


 Best option

BTW, why dont you get a AMD Anthlon x4 635 based config will be cheaper(non SLI)






*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H|3400
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*Graphic Card*
|MSI HD5770|7000
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
|
*Total*
|19000
OPTIONAL- Another MSI HD5770 @7 k


----------



## furious_gamer (May 27, 2011)

^^

In games, X4 is not that much better than SB. So for pure gaming, everybody's suggesting SB. Simple


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2011)

Thanks, Manju.  I just want to know if the premium over standard (z68 V) is worth my dough. Is DTS a gimmick or something which should be there.



thetechfreak said:


> Best option
> 
> BTW, why dont you get a AMD Anthlon x4 635 based config will be cheaper(non SLI)
> 
> ...



I just need Processor, Mobo and RAM. Cabinet too (going for NZXT Phantom, already set 9k not included in 25k)

I like the quicksync feature and Z68 advantage over P and H.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 27, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> ^^Thanks. I just want to know if the premium over standard (z68 V) is worth my dough.


 I'd say spend as less as possible so that when MS releases DX 12 and Ivy Bridge comes out you can spend for a better PC.
In 2 years, the computer sphere will change vastly so.....I am saying


----------



## vinyasmusic (May 27, 2011)

hmm...
wich gfx is better do tell me the prices!!!!
AMD Radeon™ HD 6670 Graphics
Nvidia gt440
MSI 5670 hd???? do tell me plzz ASAP!! havta buy inside 3days!!!


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> then what about RAM?
> 
> Increase your budget and get a 6GB DDR3 kit from any good brand.



I guess 4GB will do good for 2 years.


----------



## vinyasmusic (May 27, 2011)

wich gfx is better do tell me the prices!!!!
AMD Radeon™ HD 6670 Graphics
Nvidia gt440
MSI 5670 hd???? do tell me plzz ASAP!! havta buy inside 3days!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 27, 2011)

vinyasmusic said:
			
		

> hmm...
> wich gfx is better do tell me the prices!!!!
> AMD Radeon™ HD 6670 Graphics
> Nvidia gt440
> MSI 5670 hd???? do tell me plzz ASAP!! havta buy inside 3days!!!


 The 6670 is the best.
BTW, try to create you're own thread. Hijacking is against forum rules 



BTW, Faun what do you say of this config-


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
 | Intel Core i5 2600k | 10500
*Motherboard*
 |GA-Z68X-UD3R-B3 | 10500
*RAM*
 | Corsair XMS3 2X2GB 1600C9 | 2400 
|
* Total*
 |23400

Get a Case of you're choice


----------



## vinyasmusic (May 27, 2011)

okkk!!! soryyy!!! thanks 4 tellin!!!!


----------



## MegaMind (May 27, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I'd say spend as less as possible so that when MS releases DX 12 and Ivy Bridge comes out you can spend for a better PC.
> In 2 years, the computer sphere will change vastly so.....I am saying



It totally depends on GPU so no bother abt DX 12...


----------



## thetechfreak (May 27, 2011)

mailme.manju said:
			
		

> It totally depends on GPU so no bother abt DX 12...


 But Ivy Bridge so near, should'nt he go for a AMD based rig?


----------



## MegaMind (May 27, 2011)

Faun said:


> I guess 4GB will do good for 2 years.



Good enough for gaming...



thetechfreak said:


> But Ivy Bridge so near, should'nt he go for a AMD based rig?



Ivy bridge will be abt 20% faster than Sandy bridge... so since OP will b using this config for a couple of yrs, he can very well opt for SB...



Faun said:


> Thanks, Manju.  I just want to know if the premium over standard (z68 V) is worth my dough. Is DTS a gimmick or something which should be there.


In normal everyday usage, u wont find any diff over DTS feature...


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> The 6670 is the best.
> BTW, try to create you're own thread. Hijacking is against forum rules
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for RAM info. How does this mobo compares to Asus V-Pro ?



mailme.manju said:


> Good enough for gaming...


Ditto.




mailme.manju said:


> In normal everyday usage, u wont find any diff over DTS feature...



So I can go for V (standard) version without worrying about any extra perks in V-Pro. Can you confirm if I am missing out on anything else.

I will most probably got for SLI (two cards only) later if I feel the need to.


----------



## MegaMind (May 27, 2011)

Faun said:


> So I can go for V (standard) version without worrying about any extra perks in V-Pro. Can you confirm if I am missing out on anything else.



Asus P8Z68-V is slightly better than GA-Z68X-UD3R-B3 in OCing features, audio, has BT.... so choice s urs..


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2011)

*Suggest me a good cabby please and the price too. Shouldn't exceed 4k.*

And thanks guys for all the inputs 

Here is the final listing (incl taxes):
Asus P8Z68 V-Pro- 13965
Core i5 2500k- 10500
Corsair XMS3 1600MHz CL9 2x2GB kit- 2600
Cooler Master 430 (transparent panel) - 3250 (3050 without transparent panel)

Good to go ?


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2011)

hehehhe.....this time you are buying a complete cabinet eh...
i just can't forget your last setup which included Ben 10 action figures inside it 

ok here are the options

-->Cooler Master 690 Normal(RC-690)BLACK

-->NZXT :: Unique. Unprecendented. Inspired - M59 Product Detail


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2011)

^^I was planning to buy Phantom but couldn't see the utility for just 2 years. Settled down on cheaper option.

ACtually I fried my mobo few weeks back when I connected JP2 jumper to fan connector by utter mistake...lol...I knew it that my Mobo was few days guest after that.

Btw getting NZXT is next to impossible here.


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2011)

lol.....your mobo must be cursing you after that

and regarding NZXT, if you are having problem with the availability then you should ask SAM , he bought M59 online...but dunno from where


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 28, 2011)

what about lancool?

TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2011)

^^the only concern in availability and I don't want to order a cabinet online.

Can someone suggest me a cabinet with USB 3 headers ?


----------



## Skud (May 30, 2011)

budget?


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2011)

^^as low as possible.


----------



## Skud (May 30, 2011)

AFAIK, the cheapest cabinet with USB 3.0 is the CM HAF 912 Advanced. Price should around 6k. Better buy the 430 and add a PCI or PCI-express card for USB 3.0 later.

BTW, the 430 looks a bit costlier in Pune.


----------

